# My N/A sentra soon will be dynoed



## darkphantom (Dec 25, 2007)

Heres my links to my n/a sentra maybe it will give some people some idea of how to go n/a.
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3044276
Video of exhaust clip high rpm - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

what work is done to it other than the exhaust and the weight savings ?


----------



## darkphantom (Dec 25, 2007)

Well i really just have a custom cold air intake,bored tb,and im (bored intake manifold). Im tryin to dyno my car with different things done so others can see what work with there ga's . Soon i'll install my RMT which should increase my horsepower quite a bit.


----------



## 280SA90 (Apr 22, 2010)

your car sucks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks for reviving an old thread to be a jackass. You've earned a timeout! Go sit in the corner.


----------

